# quick help?



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

been tough the last 2 weeks or so.after i stopped getting bit ob superflukes i ahvent been able to buy a bite. any suggestions?


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

Texas rig a worm. I like a zoom trick worm or a power bait worm. Use green pumpkin or other natural colors.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

The first thing I would try is down sizing your baits. There are a lot of young of the year fish in the food chain right now. Some times bass can get very picky in regards to the size of prey they're feeding on. It seems to happen a lot this time of year. One other idea ....... bass can also key in on a very specific type of prey at times. If this is that lake with the weeds and fairly clear water that you mentioned in a previous thread? I'd suggest giving a craw fish imitation a try. Weeds hold craw fish just like rocks do. The fish could be keying on craw fish. Bass may be opportunistic feeders, but there are times when they can get very picky.

Also ..... and I really hope that this suggestion doesn't lead this thread in the wrong direction..... I'd give a thought to down sizing your tackle. If you're using heavy line, water clarity may require going to a lighter less visible line. 

Down sizing your baits would be the first thing I would do, though.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I've had a lot of luck lately with t rigged worms in natural colors and one power bait worm called red shad. Been getting bigger fish on june bug colored lizards also. Hope you can cstch a big one soon!

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Im still throwing frogs... lol. Im getting maybe 3 bites in 2 hours on average. I may only hook 1 of those three though. I got a 17.5" largemouth last night. So the bite has slowed down for me too.

I agree with what has already been said....if you wanna catch numbers of bass downsize your bait. 

Also my buddy has been picking a few out of the weeds using a jig and craw combo...in his case a chigger craw from berkley. Its not my favorite technique but it works.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

By the way, one thing to consider is the size of the water you are fishing. Bass may have moved deeper by now especially of the water temps are rising quickly.

A pond (of all things) that I like for bass has a big deep trench in one end of it. The bass will go there and hang out when the water temp get too much higher. When I fish it I have to either hit it early in the morning our after dark to catch bass close to shore. If the subs been up enough to clear the dew off the grass I have to make long casts to the middle and work them semi slow.

I'm not sure where you are fishing (pond, lake, or stream) but this may be something to consider....

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

well i recently met a guy ive been going out on a boat with but one of the places we have been going is the place in the previous thread and we have also made a trip to clearfork(caught 2 trolling a bomber medium crank and that was it) i was getting them on a havoc rocket craw maybe i just need to stick with it a bit more and i def needa get some heavier jig cause i lost all the 1/2oz ones i had, my trip for tomorrow got cancelled but im sure ill be hitting up somewhere soon thnx for the replies guys good luck


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I've had good luck In the morning and evening walk-in the dog. Jig n pig 1/2oz football pub&j with green pumpkin rage craw in the afternoon. I'm going to do some drop shottin with a zoom finesse this weekend and some fat free fingerling on some 7 ft ledges.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I was out the other night and ran into the same thing, I fish almost exclusively at night and have been doing fairly well on 7" Berkley power worms in blue fleck color and 6" Zoom lizards in junebug and junebug with chartreuse tail, the other night things went dead on me, I fished for about 2 2 1/2hrs and only got 2 bites(lost 1 descent fish) also tossed a chartreuse spinnerbaits and a pop-r. I was wondering since I fish ponds almost exclusively after dark is there something else I should be throwing?? Another color?? Another bait?? Thanks


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Smallmouth Crazy, use a jitterbug. Pond bass love jitterbugs! And I've found that wake baits do very well at night as well but you have to know you're not throwing into weeds.....

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My Son fished a jitterbug a couple weeks ago and had something blow up on it pretty good....but nothing since, he did pretty good last year on a 5/8oz black jitterbug.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm not sure how jitterbugs are intended to be retrieved other than cast and retrieve just fast enough for the bait to"gurgle." What works for me is using a stop and go retrieve allowing the rules to disappear bedore starting back up, add in some twitches here and there just bedore you start reeling. I'm sure you are already doing that stuff though.

I've really started to like wake baits in this situation as well. I've done ok with a skitterpop when all else has failed.

One thing I always try to remember on a pond (provided there is not a lot of pressure on it) is what used to work. I've thrown old cork poppers and killed it. My largest bass of the year, last year, came off a $1.50 bass stopper worm! You just never know what will get that next explosion in a pond!

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

That's pretty much how we retrieve them, just cast and a slow steady retrieve, I would like to throw a crank but this pond has a fair amount of moss.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I just had an idea for you. Pick up a lure called the "moss boss." It looks like a spoon with a skirt and painted in frog colors. I've never owned one but I have a buddy that loves them. Might just work for you too....

~^~^~^~^~^
| Mr. A
|
¿ <°»))))>{


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Might have to do that, always looking for a reason to buy more tackle.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I've used a Moss Boss in the past, and I was able to catch a few fish on it, but ..... and this is just my opinion. A hollow bodied frog or a solid body toad style bait will do the same things a Moss Boss will do, and with a much higher hook up ratio. Maybe it's just me, but I had a hard time sticking fish with a Moss Boss

There is another bait that's similar to a Moss Boss, called a Weed Walker. I believe it's made by Bill Normans. It's the same basic plastic spoon with a weedless hook attached that the Moss Boss is, but it has a paddle wheel in the center of it that gurgles similar to a buzz bait. The paddle aspect of it is pretty much useless in heavily matted weeds, but it works pretty well in sparse weeds with open water intermingled here and there. For me, its' hook up percentage was slightly better than the Moss Boss' (probably because it's slightly heavier) but it's still a bait that I had trouble sticking fish on. 

If you like the idea of a spoon/buzz bait hybrid kind of bait (which I do) you might want to take a look at the buzz baits that Warrior Baits makes. It's a standard style buzz bait, with what actually looks like a #4 or #4 1/2 willow leaf blade attached to the wire ahead of the lead portion of the bait. The bait planes quicker than any other buzz bait I've used, and you're able to keep it on top at very slow speeds. Especially considering that it uses a standard two winged buzz blade. It also comes over clumps of weeds pretty well. It comes with a clacker on it, but if you don't like buzz baits with clackers on them, it's very easy to cut off. It's a good bait for those areas where you have scattered weed clumps at the surface, and open water around them. Check um out...... http://www.warriorbaits.com/blade bait buzzbaits.html


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Go old school in that pond and use a Hula Popper in black. Jerk it just enough to make it "pop" (three times) and then let it sit for about 15 seconds, do it all the way back to you. Find where they are located by changing where you throw it. Parallel to the bank and one foot increments out, until you find where they are.

A lot of people think it is only a pond bait but there have been tournaments where I have thrown noting but a Hula Popper and made good money. 

I have caught more fish on Hula Poppers than probably any other bait I've thrown other than a jig n pig. If the popper doesn't work, slowly drag a jig n pig across the bottom. Pretty much guaranteed to catch a good quality fish using one of these methods. 

If those two methods fail, use a wacky rigged french fry and work it slowly back to you. These are my top producers and if you can't catch a fish with one of these methods, you may be in a place that doesn't hold a lot of fish!


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

hit up that pond this am. weather has been crap but had to get out for bday. someone musta told the fish it was i got 3. one on a buzzbait one ona rattle trap, and one on a sk bitsy jig 1/4 with paca chunk trailer. trap fish was biggest at 1lb 8 oz. short and fat. sad thing is thats my second biggest this year not a slaying by any means but better then i had anticipated was only there for a bit over an hour also threw a rebel minnow style crank, and a weightless senko with no takers next time i have a bit more time and we didnt get pinded with rain so much imma experiment a bit more thnx again for replies


----------



## lb74hd69 (Jun 27, 2013)

me and my son have had real good luck quarry fishing useing wackie rig watermelon and pumkin. no weight at all .around over hangs fallen trees .sun up till 10.00am and 7.00pm till10.00


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

Throw on a Texas rigged beaver...has gotten me 25 in 2 days last week


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

